# Erratic on walks



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Okay, I write this becasue I am at my wits end with this one.
Out for a walk this morning and everything is fine. Kian is about one foot ahead of me which I do not mind.
Well, he stops to sniff a tree and a young lady walks by...fine. Now she is up ahead of us. Well, would you know it, he starts to run for her. So I calm him down and he relaxes. He bolts again. I calm him down. (repeat scenario 2x ). 
On the last freak out, I mean he starts to jump and whine and bark, he wiggles out of his collar and he's gone. I think every curse word I know came out of me, and I may have even come up with a few new ones.
He runs across a street, 2 cars stop (thank god) and he runs to the girl and I yell at her to stop him. She does, I run over and calm him down. We put his collar back on and tighten it a smidge.
Now as he calms down she walk away, I politely thank her and all is good. I hold Kian in my arms, shaking slightly (me, not him) and kind of freak on him slightly.
We begin to walk the other way (away from the girl) and he looses it again, whinning, jumping, barking. He wants to go in her direction.

So, what gives? He doesn't know her, she never made any eye or verbal contact when she first walked by us. I just don't get why he acted out like a little toddler not getting his way.
What can I do to prevent this in the future?
Oh and what type of collar should we be using on him? Right now he wears a inch wide nylon collar....which has now been tightened.

Thanks for reading, sorry for the long rant.

Oh and once he stopped his freak out we walked back to our neighbourhood and I took him to the park for a run and some play time.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm glad that your dog is alright...the owners are the ones who seem to be more shaken up after an episode :'(. When I take Snickers out for walks I usually put him in a choke collar-the same one I use when I take him to obedience class. I noticed that with his nylon collar he pulls more than when his choke collar is around him while walking/training. Good Luck with your walks...


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

My preference is a harness in this situation. The Choke chain will work, but you'll need to condition him to one first. 
I personally don't use choke chains, but better a choke chain than to get hit by a car.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

reading this just freaked me out to think thats what might happen to me!!they are stubborn little blighters when they want to be. Mine can be good as gold at home obedient to sit, wait, fetch, come etc but she loses her brains when out all logic goes..... the thought of me letting her off lead or her escaping stops me doing this, hence thats why she wears a harness(more to get free from).
good luck hope you find the solution to his 'freak out'....


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

CK,
Blaze just graduated to a leather collar recently. I used a half choke training coller - it's like the one Brad Pattison sells on his website. I found that excellent and he will not wriggle out of it. I went through similar when Blaze was Kian's age but usually it was a rabbit, not a girl.
Like a child...


----------



## reikibear (Aug 31, 2009)

Very scary near cars!

My viz Murphy can sometimes be erratic, He goes particularly mad when it's breezy, I put this down to scents being blown his way and he frantically tries to find the trail. I use a halti (head collar) when he is on the lead and this stops him pulling towards people and other dogs. The lead clips under his chin, if he pulls his head turns. I have more control over him and confidence- especially when I'm out with my 3 kids as well! 

It could be that the lady was carrying a particular scent that he felt threatened by- or liked. There is one guy I meet regularly with his collie who carries garlic sausage in his back pocket and Murphy goes mad! 

Good luck!


----------

